# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapklachten:gedragstherapie kan helpen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Gedragstherapie bij slaapklachten 

Slapeloosheid, of insomnie, is een veel voorkomende klacht. Bij de meeste mensen is de klacht van voorbijgaande aard en meestal gerelateerd aan tijdelijke stress, zoals bijvoorbeeld bij een naderend examen. Wanneer de klachten zich gedurende de meeste nachten voordoen en langer dan een half jaar aanhouden spreken we van chronische slapeloosheid.
Chronische slapeloosheid heeft meestal een nadelige invloed op de kwaliteit van het dagelijks leven. Geïrriteerdheid, vermoeidheid en problemen met concentratie en geheugen zijn dan veelgehoorde klachten. Wanneer een chronische insomnie onbehandeld blijft kan vitale uitputting en uitval op het werk het uiteindelijk resultaat zijn. Ook de kans op psychiatrische aandoeningen zoals depressie neemt in zulke gevallen sterk toe.
Slaapmedicatie (meestal benzodiazepines) is nog steeds de meest gebruikte methode van behandeling. Slaapmedicatie is bij uitstek geschikt ter overbrugging van tijdelijke slaapproblematiek. Tenzij de medicatie met mate wordt toegepast, is langdurige behandeling af te raden vanwege tolerantie en afhankelijkheid.


Oorzaak van slapeloosheid 
In sommige gevallen heeft de slapeloosheid een aanwijsbare oorzaak, zoals psychiatrische (depressie) of somatische (pijn) aandoeningen. In veel gevallen is er echter geen directe oorzaak te vinden. Soms kan de oorzaak liggen in spanning of stress, die kan samenhangen met gebeurtenissen overdag, maar slapeloosheid kan ook aangeleerd zijn. Bij het ontstaan van de klachten is er dan wel een duidelijke oorzaak, maar als deze wegvalt, blijft de slapeloosheid bestaan. In deze gevallen kan een gedragsmatig programma gericht op het behandelen van de slapeloosheid, een goede keuze zijn. 


Veranderen: Hoe? 
Voordat een veranderingsproces in gang gezet kan worden, moet eerst goed gediagnosticeerd worden. Een gestructureerd bevraging, vragenlijsten en het bijhouden van een slaapdagboek kunnen daarbij helpen. In een aantal gevallen kan aanvullend polysomnografisch onderzoek gewenst zijn, met name indien een neurologische of psychiatrische stoornis vermoed wordt.
Er zijn twee groepen van veranderingsstrategiën aan te geven: het veranderen van de manier waarop er tegen slaap en slaapklachten wordt aangekeken (cognitieve gedragstherapie) en het veranderen van de leefgewoonten (slaaphygiëne). 

Veranderen: gedachten 
De manier waarop iemand tegen slaap en slaapklachten aankijkt kan in belangrijke mate bijdragen aan het voortbestaan van het probleem.
Vaak bestaan er allerlei misvattingen over de slaap. Het geven van informatie hierover is dan een goede interventie. Voorbeelden van dit soort misvattingen zijn:
 Misvattingen over de gevolgen van slapeloosheid, bijvoorbeeld ernstige bezorgdheid over de gevolgen voor de prestaties overdag en voor de lichamelijke en geestelijke gezondheid.
Hoewel de last die iemand van zijn slaapklacht heeft, niet onderschat mag worden, blijkt in de praktijk, dat de gevolgen zich meestal beperken tot een moe gevoel en sneller geïrriteerd zijn.
 Niet realistische verwachtingen ten aanzien van de slaap. De bekendste misvatting over slaap is de veelgehoorde uitspraak dat iedereen acht uur slaap per nacht nodig heeft. De eis die een slapeloze zich hiermee oplegt kan voldoende zijn voor vele slapeloze nachten.
 Controle over slaap? Slaap is een fenomeen dat tussen nachten grote verschillen laat zien. Dit kan er toe leiden dat slapelozen hun slaap als iets gaan zien waar zij totaal geen controle over hebben. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat dit nu juist hetgeen is dat bij uitstek stress veroorzaakt. Deze stress kan weer bijdragen tot slechter slapen, waarmee de vicieuze cirkel naar de slapeloosheid weer gesloten is.
 Mythes over goed slapen. Net zo goed als dat ze verkeerde ideeën hebben over de oorzaak van slecht slapen, hebben slapelozen ook vaak verkeerde ideeën over hoe je goed zou kunnen slapen. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn het doen van dutjes overdag na een slechte nacht en het wakker in bed blijven liggen om 'het nog even te proberen'. 


Veranderen: leefgewoonten 

Slaapproblemen ontstaan vaak als gevolg van bepaalde gewoonten die in de loop der tijd zijn ontwikkeld. Vastgeroeste gewoonten kunnen echter een goede slaap in de weg staan. 
Gebruik van koffie en andere cafeïnehoudende dranken en voedingswaren (thee, chocolade) in de avonduren kunnen niet alleen tot inslaap- maar ook tot doorslaapstoornissen leiden. 
Alcoholgebruik kan ontspannend werken en het inslapen bevorderen, maar ook leiden tot vroegtijdig ontwaken. 
Een tekort aan activiteit en beweging zijn met name bij ouderen bekende oorzaken van een slechte nachtslaap. Deze raakt dan verbrokkeld en verliest steeds meer aan diepte. 
Tot laat in de avond doorwerken is in onze westerse maatschappij voor velen normaal geworden. Zoals steeds vaker in de klinische slaappraktijk waargenomen, leidt dit meestal tot inslaapproblemen en soms ook tot voortijdig ontwaken als gevolg van een verstoorde droomslaap.
Slechte slapers hebben de neiging om, in de tijd dat zij 's nachts wakker zijn, allerlei gedrag te ontwikkelen dat een goede slaap in de weg staat. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn: lezen in bed, nachtelijke eetpartijen, televisie kijken, nadenken over de gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen dag of plannen maken voor de volgende, enzovoort. 
Door dergelijke ingesleten gewoonten is de slaapkamer vaak een plek geworden voor allerlei activiteiten die niet met slapen samengaan. Om de slaapkamer en het bed hun eigenlijke functie terug te geven, worden de volgende richtlijnen gegeven: 

Slaaphygiëne regels:
 Ga pas naar bed als u zich slaperig voelt.
 Doe in bed niets anders dan slapen (niet naar de televisie kijken, niet lezen, niet piekeren); seksuele activiteiten vormen de uitzondering op deze regel.
 Als u na ongeveer 10 minuten niet slaapt, ga dan naar een andere kamer. U hoeft niet op de klok te kijken; het is de bedoeling dat u in bed niet lang wakker ligt, zodat u uw bed weer uitsluitend met slapen in verband brengt. Blijf net zo lang in de andere kamer als u wilt. Ga pas naar bed terug als u zich slaperig voelt. Kunt u opnieuw niet inslapen, herhaal dan de procedure.
 Als u 's nachts opstaat, zorg er dan voor dat uw bezigheden niet al te nuttig of al te plezierig zijn.
 Vermijd al te inspannende of opwindende bezigheden vóór het slapen gaan.
 Sluit elke avond, vóór het naar bed gaan, af met een vast 'ritueel', bijvoorbeeld het huis afsluiten, de kamer opruimen, een glas melk drinken, een douche nemen. Voer de diverse handelingen steeds in dezelfde volgorde uit.
 Sta iedere morgen (ook in het weekend) op hetzelfde tijdstip op, onafhankelijk van het aantal uren dat u hebt geslapen.
 Doe liever geen dutjes overdag. Is dit niet te vermijden, houd u dan aan een vast tijdstip. 

Specialistenwerk 
Bovenstaande slaaphygiëneregels en informatie zijn uitermate geschikt als zelfhulpmiddel bij slapeloosheidsklachten. Indien echter geen verbetering van de slaapklachten optreedt, is specialistische hulp noodzakelijk. 


auteur/bron : Nederlandse Vereniging voor Slaap- Waak Onderzoek, www.NSWO.nl 
verschenen op : 14-05-2008 
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Goede info!

Doe liever geen dutjes overdag. Is dit niet te vermijden, houd u dan aan een vast tijdstip. 
Hierover zeggen ze op verschillende sites dat je het beste een middagdutje op een vast tijdstip dient te doen en dat het bij voorkeur niet langer dan een half uur duurt. (een uurtje mag ook, maar schijnt slechter te zijn voor je 'normale' slaapritme)

----------

